# Miss You Emily



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Tomorrow, June 11th marks the 1 year anniversary of your passing and we just wanted you to know how much you have been missed. you were our first dog and we will never forget you. I know you are pain free and happy now because you are with Miller running around again like puppy's again. we have alot of happy memories of you and we see them everyday around here in picture's. thank-you for being part of our family for almost 15 years. we miss & love you emily. run free girl!!!:smooch: :heartbeat

:bigangel:

MOM, DADDY, RICK, JOEY & SHANNON


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww, RIP Emily.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful tribute for your wonderful girl. She is still with you watching over you and making sure you are ok. Remembering the good times and looking at the pictures is a great way to spend the anniversary.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank - you......... I think of her daily and the picture's do help. I just can't believe how fast this last year went by.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Run free sweet Emily. I'm glad you have memories saved in pictures. She is with you always... now just on silent paws.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Run With Abandon Sweet Girl~Godspeed.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free Emily and sleep softly.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll be thinking of you both tomorrow.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Anniversary dates are so hard. I am so sorry and will be thinking of you and Emily tomorrow.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

These anniversaries are so hard. The only thing that helps ios knwoing there weill neverf be another minute of pain and taht some day I will see my pack, going back 52 years again.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaaawwww.....so sorry. I know how hard this is. I will be thinking of you and your sweet angel Emily tomorrow.


----------

